# définitivement



## maddalena_184

Salut,
Je voudrais savoir si ma phrase est correcte:" Dis-moi définitivement si tu viendras" est-ce que l'emploi de cet adverbe est correct? Ou c'est différent de l'anglais?
Merci


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Définitivement n'est pas choquant, on dit en français qu'une réponse est définitive, mais je crois qu'on dirait plus volontiers, _dis-moi de manière certaine si tu viendras ou peux-tu/pourrais-tu me confirmer que tu viendras ?._


----------



## maddalena_184

Merci beaucoup


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!

"Définitivement" au sens de "Sans le moindre doute" est l'un des anglicisme qui tendent à s'imposer avec le plus de vigueur dans la langue française, en partie à cause des films et séries mal traduits... Si en anglais, l'adjectif "_*definite*_" peut avoir le sens de "_*certain, indubitable, sans équivoque*_", ce qui donne l'adverbe "_*definitely*_" = "_*sans doute possible, de façon certaine*_", ce sens n'existe pas en français. Est _*définitif *_ce qui n'est pas _*provisoire*_, temporaire, ce qui est _*fixé de manière irrévocable*_ et _*sur quoi on ne reviendra plus*_. *"Définitivement" = "une fois pour toute", et en aucun cas "sans aucun doute possible"*, comme cela s'entend pourtant de plus en plus. 

Deux petites remarques toutefois:

1. Evidemment, entre les deux sens, on voit bien que le glissement de sens est facile à opérer, il n'a rien d'absurde: si c'est irrévocable, si c'est fixé une fois pour toutes, c'est donc aussi certain, indubitable. Le passage d'un sens à l'autre est donc possible, à terme, mais pour l'instant, en français, c'est le sens temporel (définitif s'oppose à provisoire sur l'échelle du temps) qui prime sur le sens logique.

2. _*Définitivement *_tend à s'imposer d'autant plus facilement au sens anglais que  nous n'avons pas, en français, d'équivalent en un mot (_indubitablement _est d'un registre trop élevé pour être employé dans la langue orale courante), nous devons, pour dire la même chose, utiliser une périphrase, ou changer de structure: aucun doute là-dessus, c'est certain, sans l'ombre d'un doute, etc. Car nos adverbes forgés sur des adjectifs exprimant la certitude disent, eux... la probabilité! _Certainement _signifie que c'est très probable, mais pas complètement certain, idem pour _sûrement _et "_sans doute_" qui indique... qu'il y a un faible doute! 
_C'est certainement lui qui a volé les bijoux, mais je n'en suis pas si sûr.
C'est sûrement lui qui à volé les bijoux, mais je n'en suis pas si certain.
C'est sans doute lui qui a volé les bijoux, mais j'ai un doute..._

"Dis-moi définitivement si tu viendras" ressemble beaucoup à cet anglicisme-là, mais "Donne-moi ta réponse définitive" (=une bonne fois pour toute), ou bien "Tu viendras, c'est définitif?" (=Tu n'y reviendras pas, c'est confirmé?) sont tout à fait possibles.


----------



## tie-break

CABEZOTA said:


> 2. _*Définitivement *_tend à s'imposer d'autant plus facilement au sens anglais que nous n'avons pas, en français, d'équivalent en un mot (_indubitablement _est d'un registre trop élevé pour être employé dans la langue orale courante), nous devons, pour dire la même chose, utiliser une périphrase, ou changer de structure: aucun doute là-dessus, c'est certain, sans l'ombre d'un doute, etc. Car nos adverbes forgés sur des adjectifs exprimant la certitude disent, eux... la probabilité! _Certainement _signifie que c'est très probable, mais pas complètement certain, idem pour _sûrement _et "_sans doute_" qui indique... qu'il y a un faible doute!
> _C'est certainement lui qui a volé les bijoux, mais je n'en suis pas si sûr._
> _C'est sûrement lui qui à volé les bijoux, mais je n'en suis pas si certain._
> _C'est sans doute lui qui a volé les bijoux, mais j'ai un doute..._


 
Est-ce que l'adverbe "_indéniablement_" pourrait être un équivalent ? 

_C'est *indéniablement* lui qui a volé les bijoux_ (100 % sûr, pas le moindre doute)


----------



## itka

Dans ton exemple_* indéniablement*_ est parfait : indéniable = qu'on ne peut pas nier, malheureusement ça ne marche pas avec d'autres contextes où il n'y a rien à nier :
_*Dis-moi indéniablement si tu viendras demain 

_Comme l'a dit Cabezota, on n'a pas de véritable traduction en français.
Personnellement, je ne peux pas employer _définitivement_ dans ce sens (bien qu'en toute logique je n'aie rien contre) aussi, je me contenterais d'une question du genre :
_"Est-ce que tu es sûr de venir demain ?"
"Tu viens demain ? C'est absolument sûr ?"
"Dis-moi si tu es absolument sûr de venir demain"_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut maddalena_184,

Quand je veux être sûre d'obtenir une réponse _ferme et définitive_, je demande : « Est-ce que tu peux me dire, _oui ou non_, si tu viens demain ? » Ou bien zut !


----------



## CABEZOTA

tie-break said:


> Est-ce que l'adverbe "_indéniablement_" pourrait être un équivalent ?
> 
> _C'est *indéniablement* lui qui a volé les bijoux_ (100 % sûr, pas le moindre doute)



Indéniablement, comme indubitablement, traduit bien (la plupart du temps) le sens de "definitely"... mais pose un problème de niveau de langue, comme les autres synonymes auxquels on pense: assurément, incontestablement, indiscutablement, irréfutablement, sans conteste... tous ces adverbes chic à rallonge, livrés avec le thé et les petits gâteaux, appartiennent à un registre littéraire ou du moins à la langue soignée. Dans une conversation un peu relâchée, à l'oral, leur usage serait un peu curieux, tandis que "definitely" est passe-partout en anglais. En français, il faut choisir entre le registre littéraire et le registre oral assez relâché ; il nous manque le "neutre", qui passerait à l'oral comme à l'écrit (peut-être "sans aucun doute"?)

*Cette Marion, elle a _définitivement _mérité son Oscar!

Cette Marion, elle a _irréfutablement _mérité son Oscar (?)

> Cette Marion, _*rien à dire*_, elle a mérité son Oscar / elle a *clairement *mérité son Oscar / elle a mérité son Oscar, *aucun doute là-dessus*.

Bien sûr, dans ce sens précis, "clairement" ou "c'est clair" suscitent d'autres critiques... c'est sans fin.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

CABEZOTA said:


> [...] Bien sûr, dans ce sens précis, "clairement" ou "c'est clair" suscitent d'autres critiques... c'est sans fin.


Sans doute, c'est sans fin. Mais dans le contexte demandé, soit on est poli et on demande comme PZ ou itka, soit on est rustre et on demande comme moi...


----------



## omega_21

[…] Je n'ai toujours pas eu d'explication sur une remarque de Maître Capello.


Micia93 said:


> définitivement "pour *y* passer la journée"





Maître Capello said:


> Et non pas « définitivement » qui est dans ce cas un anglicisme.



En effet à la phrase "définitivement "pour *y* passer la journée" l'on m'indique que « définitivement » est un anglicisme. Je ne comprends pas en quoi grammaticalement cette expression est incorrecte, peut-on m'éclairer sur le sujet ?


----------



## jekoh

C'est l'utilisation de « définitivement » avec le sens de « avec certitude » qui est un anglicisme, car il s'agit là du sens d'un mot anglais qui lui ressemble beaucoup : _definitely_, sens que n'a pas le mot « définitivement ».


----------



## JClaudeK

_définitivement "pour *y* passer la journée"_
était la réponse à la question
_Pourrions-nous dire "Je suis allé(e) à la montagne pour passer le jour"? Ou faudrait-il dire "Je suis allé(e) à la montagne pour passer la journée"? passer le jour / la journée_



omega_21 said:


> Je ne comprends pas en quoi grammaticalement cette expression est incorrecte


Ce n'est pas une faute de grammaire, mais de vocabulaire:  à la place de "définitivement" (faux-ami de  "definitely") il aurait fallu dire "sans hésiter/ avec certitude/ assurément/ évidemment / ..."


----------



## omega_21

La phrase a été tronquée et de ce fait elle n'a plus du tout le même sens... la phrase originelle était : "(_sous-entendu_ Il faut) définitivement dire: "pour y passer la journée""


----------



## JClaudeK

La phrase n'a pas été tronquée (tu l'as toi-même recopiée telle que Micia93 l'avait écrite) #10.
D'ailleurs, c'est facile à vérifier, la conversation d'origine existe toujours ....


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dans une question, telle que _dis-moi [oui ou non] si [oui ou non] tu viendras demain [oui ou non]_, il y aurait l'expression_ une bonne fois_, qui se déplace moins facilement dans la phrase :_ dis-moi une bonne fois si tu viendras demain_, avec possibilité de renforcer par _oui ou non_.

Encore plus proche de l'anglais _definitely _et apparemment de la même famille, mais différente de _définitivement_, convenant aussi bien dans une interrogation que dans une affirmation, nous avons _en définitive_ : _[En définitive] [,] dis moi [en définitive] si [,] [en définitive] [,] tu viendras demain.

[En définitive] [,] je suis allé(e) [en définitive] à la montagne [en définitive] pour passer la journée. 
[En définitive] savez-vous [en définitive] qui a volé les bijoux ?
[En définitive] nous [ne] savons [pas] [en définitive] qui a volé les bijoux._

Je ne pense pas non plus, Omega, que votre phase a été tronquée, je pense qu'on a bien suivi, ou pu suivre dans mon cas, le cours de la conversation ; en revanche il me semble que vous utilisez _définitivement_ en lieu et place de _en définitive_, alors que les deux sont rarement interchangeables.

On peut consulter le TLF_i_ à DÉFINITIF, IVE, adjectif (c'est moi qui mets en bleu) :


> *B.−* [En parlant d'une décision] Qui met fin à une situation en suspens, de manière que la question soit considérée comme réglée. _Parti, résultat définitif ; décision, résolution définitive._


Dans _en définitive _nous ferions l'ellipse de_ sentence _et dans_ en définitif _l'ellipse de _jugement_. Mais puisqu'on nous dit en tête de chapitre « en parlant d'une décision », il n'est pas interdit de parler plus généralement dans _en définitive_ d'une ellipse de _décision_. J'aurais cru dans _en définitive_ voir le substantif _définitive_, hé bien non.


----------



## JClaudeK

CABEZOTA said:


> "Définitivement" au sens de "Sans le moindre doute" est l'un des anglicisme qui tendent à s'imposer avec le plus de vigueur dans la langue française, en partie à cause des films et séries mal traduits... Si en anglais, l'adjectif "_*definite*_" peut avoir le sens de "_*certain, indubitable, sans équivoque*_", ce qui donne l'adverbe "_*definitely*_" = "_*sans doute possible, de façon certaine*_", ce sens n'existe pas en français.





Logospreference-1 said:


> en revanche il me semble que vous utilisez _définitivement_ en lieu et place de _en définitive_, alors que les deux sont rarement interchangeables.


"en définitive", proposé par Logos, est une possibilité, mais "_sans doute possible_" me semble plus approprié dans le cas dont nous parlons:  passer le jour / la journée .


----------



## Logospreference-1

Et il y aurait encore _au demeurant_, dont l'usage III, A, 2 me paraît être de nos jours plus étendu que ce qu'en dit le TLF_i_ (c'est moi qui mets en bleu) :


> DEMEURANT, ANTE, participe présent, adjectif et substantif masculin
> *III.−* _Substantif masculin_
> *A.−* Ce qui reste. [...]
> − _Locution adverbiale._ _Au demeurant._ Au reste, tout bien pesé.
> *1.* [Introduit une opposition ou une restriction] [...]
> *2.* [Implique une conclusion] _Ils se sont battus en duel, puis embrassés, en pleurant, sur le terrain. Ils sont, au demeurant, les meilleurs amis du monde_ (Maupass., _Contes et nouv.,_ t. 1, _Homme-fille,_ 1883, p. 613)._ Au demeurant, il était enchanté de la vie, ses affaires marchaient _(Zola, _ Œuvre,_ 1886, p. 191) :
> 2. Elle gardait le bagou parisien, un esprit de surface et d'emprunt, une gale de drôlerie attrapée en se frottant aux hommes. _Au _*demeurant*, l'air grande dame, quand elle voulait. Zola, _Pot-Bouille,_ 1882, p. 132.


On pourrait plus facilement inter-changer entre _au demeurant_ et _en définitive_ qu'entre _en définitive_ et _définitivement._ Cela devrait aider à comprendre.


----------



## JClaudeK

_"en définitive"_ ne conviendrait, à mon avis, que dans le cas où, après quelques hésitations, on en viendrait à conclure  que finalement, tout bien pesé, la bonne solution est _"...."._

_"sans aucun doute possible/ assurément" *≠* "en définitive / au demeurant"* 
*
_


----------

